# Chicago Thugs Targeting Amazon Delivery Drivers: "Take What You Want, Just Let Me Go"



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...ery-drivers-take-what-you-want-just-let-me-go


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Repost
https://uberpeople.net/threads/flex-driver-robbed-at-gunpoint-in-chicago.132390/


----------

